# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خواهش میکنم راه حلی بم بدین

## asalshah

سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم :Yahoo (2):  یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم :Yahoo (90):

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
> آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
> نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
> مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
> واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم


سلام
روزه میگیرید؟
خوب این کارارو بذارید برای بعد افطار تا شب که اذان سحری رو میدن!
یا اینکه یکبار عمومیا رو تو صبح بده-و بار دوم تخصصی ها رو بعد افطار


برای فیزیک
1)تمرین زیاد +تکرار
2)استفاده از فرمول های جامع-فرمولهایی که با اونا چند مسئله حل میشه
3)فن ها و راه در رو ها و ترفند ها رو هم یاد بگیر
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## vahyd

فیزیک سایت کانون جمع بندی فرمولای فیزیکُ گذاشته. به دردت میخوره : http://www.kanoon.ir/Public/SummaryPage?gc=3&t=7

----------


## asalshah

> سلام
> روزه میگیرید؟
> خوب این کارارو بذارید برای بعد افطار تا شب که اذان سحری رو میدن!
> یا اینکه یکبار عمومیا رو تو صبح بده-و بار دوم تخصصی ها رو بعد افطار
> 
> 
> برای فیزیک
> 1)تمرین زیاد +تکرار
> 2)استفاده از فرمول های جامع-فرمولهایی که با اونا چند مسئله حل میشه
> 3)فن ها و راه در رو ها و ترفند ها رو هم یاد بگیر


روز هایی که روزه نبودم هم همین جور بودم......ممنونم بابت فیزیک :Yahoo (12):

----------


## NOT NOW

*بلد نیستید سوالا رو حل کنید یا اینکه مغزتون اون موقع نمیکشه؟ به نظرم از خوراکی های پر انرژی مثل مویز و پست و کشمش و ... (خشکبار کلا مثل اجیل بدون تخمه) استفاده کنید.

برای فرمول ها هم دو راه هست :

1.این که با اثبات اونارو یاد بگیرید 

2. همه ی اونا رو توی فلش کارت بنویسید و از جعبه ی لایتنر استفاده کنید
*

----------


## asalshah

> *بلد نیستید سوالا رو حل کنید یا اینکه مغزتون اون موقع نمیکشه؟ به نظرم از خوراکی های پر انرژی مثل مویز و پست و کشمش و ... (خشکبار کلا مثل اجیل بدون تخمه) استفاده کنید.
> 
> برای فرمول ها هم دو راه هست :
> 
> 1.این که با اثبات اونارو یاد بگیرید 
> 
> 2. همه ی اونا رو توی فلش کارت بنویسید و از جعبه ی لایتنر استفاده کنید
> *


بلدم حلشون کنم ولی مغزم نمیکشه :Yahoo (110):

----------


## raha..

> سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
> آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
> نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
> مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
> واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم


سلام عزیزم
اینکه کاری نداره...
سعی کن مواد غذایی ای که کربوهیدرات پیچیده دارن تو سحری بخوری و اینکه بدنت را به این نوع درس خوندن وتست زدن عادت بدی...
برای فیزیک همخودت مشکل گفتی...فیزیک حفظ کردنی نیست...

----------


## asalshah

> سلام عزیزم
> اینکه کاری نداره...
> سعی کن مواد غذایی ای که کربوهیدرات پیچیده دارن تو سحری بخوری و اینکه بدنت را به این نوع درس خوندن وتست زدن عادت بدی...
> برای فیزیک همخودت مشکل گفتی...فیزیک حفظ کردنی نیست...


قبل ماه رمضونم همین طور بودم تغذیم خوبه 4 کیلو اضاف کردم :Yahoo (2): تو دو هفته :Yahoo (23): حفظشم نکنما یادم میره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## raha..

> قبل ماه رمضونم همین طور بودم تغذیم خوبه 4 کیلو اضاف کردمتو دو هفتهحفظشم نکنما یادم میره


اگر مطمئنی افت قند خون نداری...سعی کن بدنت به مطالعه تو این ساعت عادی بدی
مثلا من خودم از4:15 شروع میکنم به خوندن که سر جلسه ساعت 7 مغزم نگرخه...
منم اضاف کردم :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (68): 
الانم که ماه رمضونه...پیش به سمت چاقی...
ببین سعی کن یاد بگیری...
یا اگر حفظ میکنی..بابت هر فرمول حداقل20 تاتست بزن تا بره تو حافظه... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## asalshah

> اگر مطمئنی افت قند خون نداری...سعی کن بدنت به مطالعه تو این ساعت عادی بدی
> مثلا من خودم از4:15 شروع میکنم به خوندن که سر جلسه ساعت 7 مغزم نگرخه...
> منم اضاف کردم
> الانم که ماه رمضونه...پیش به سمت چاقی...
> ببین سعی کن یاد بگیری...
> یا اگر حفظ میکنی..بابت هر فرمول حداقل20 تاتست بزن تا بره تو حافظه...


چهار ربع؟من از پارسال 3 بلند میشدم میخوندم فیزیک رو تا 6 صبح :Yahoo (110): الان واقعن خستم خسسسستهههه
مبارکه همگی پیش به سوی بخور بخورای افطار :Yahoo (76): فیزیک رو باید همین کار کنم :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
> آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
> نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
> مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
> واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم




من برای مشکل اول شما نظری نمیدم چون کوچکترین اطلاعاتی راجب بهش ندارم
و اما مشکل دوم شما که پارسال مشکل منم بود شما باید از فرمولها استفاده کنید یعنی دنبال سوالایی بگردید که با اون فرمولا بشه حلشون کرد
این کار زمان زیادی از من گرفت شاید تو این زمان باقی مونده به دردتون نخوره
اینم درنظر داشته باشین که هر فرمولی ارزش حفظ کردن نداره

----------


## raha..

> چهار ربع؟من از پارسال 3 بلند میشدم میخوندم فیزیک رو تا 6 صبحالان واقعن خستم خسسسستهههه
> مبارکه همگی پیش به سوی بخور بخورای افطارفیزیک رو باید همین کار کنم


فکر کنم بعد ماه رمضون باید قل بدنمون :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  
فیزیک تست بزن..
از 3 تا چند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چند ساعت میخونی؟؟؟؟

----------


## asalshah

> من برای مشکل اول شما نظری نمیدم چون کوچکترین اطلاعاتی راجب بهش ندارم
> و اما مشکل دوم شما که پارسال مشکل منم بود شما باید از فرمولها استفاده کنید یعنی دنبال سوالایی بگردید که با اون فرمولا بشه حلشون کرد
> این کار زمان زیادی از من گرفت شاید تو این زمان باقی مونده به دردتون نخوره
> اینم درنظر داشته باشین که هر فرمولی ارزش حفظ کردن نداره


فرمول هایی که بیشترین احتمال رو دارن .....باید دنبال همون سوالات بگردم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## asalshah

> فکر کنم بعد ماه رمضون باید قل بدنمون 
> فیزیک تست بزن..
> از 3 تا چند؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> چند ساعت میخونی؟؟؟؟


الان که از 7 و نیم صبح تا 12 و نیم ظهر 2 یا 3 ظهر تا 7  یا 8 :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> فرمول هایی که بیشترین احتمال رو دارن .....باید دنبال همون سوالات بگردم



با توجه به زمان کم باقی مونده من پیشنهاد میدم همون فرمولایی که بلدین با سرعت بیشتری تمرین کنید

----------


## raha..

میتونی از روشی که تازگیا مد شده...
واسه فرمولا رمز میذارن بهره ببری..

----------


## raha..

> الان که از 7 و نیم صبح تا 12 و نیم ظهر 2 یا 3 ظهر تا 7  یا 8


وای مغزت حق داره دیگه...
چقدر کار میکشی ازش :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## asalshah

> با توجه به زمان کم باقی مونده من پیشنهاد میدم همون فرمولایی که بلدین با سرعت بیشتری تمرین کنید


یعنی روی نقاط قوت تاکید کنم؟تست از دست میدم ک

----------


## asalshah

> وای مغزت حق داره دیگه...
> چقدر کار میکشی ازش


الان این تحسین بود یا تیکه؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (35): خب چه فرمول هایی مد شده؟ :Yahoo (77):

----------


## raha..

کار کردن روی نقاط قوت خوبه اما در صورتی که نقاط قوت زیاد باشه...
هیچکدوم :Yahoo (4): 
فقط میگم انقدر مغزت اذیت نکن...
مثلا بجای اینکه بگنv برروی 2Lمیگن وحید دولا شد ... :Yahoo (112):

----------


## asalshah

> کار کردن روی نقاط قوت خوبه اما در صورتی که نقاط قوت زیاد باشه...
> هیچکدوم
> فقط میگم انقدر مغزت اذیت نکن...
> مثلا بجای اینکه بگنv برروی 2Lمیگن وحید دولا شد ...


من دیوونه ی اون جملاتتم :Yahoo (77):

----------


## raha..

حالا عسل جونی از کدوم روش بهره خواهی برد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Pixie_g

> سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
> آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
> نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
> مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
> واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم


سلام ..... اگه مشکل پزشکی نداشته باشین شاید به خاطر این باشه که شب خواب کافی ندارین و مغز استراحت لازم و نکرده و آماده نیست که این قدر ازش کار بکشین .....
 خواب کافی دارین ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*کنکور موضوعیه شدیدا فرسایشی (مخصوصا اگه پشت کنکوری هم باشی که دیگه واویلاااا), طبیعیه که حالت بد باشه! اونم فقط بخاطر کم شدن سروتونینه!!! ینی تعادلش به هم خورده تو مغز... 
به نظر من بهتر بری پیش یه متخصص طب سنتی(نه عطاری های بی سواد!!!) و بهش بگی مشکلت رو... شک نکن حالت رو خوب میکنه!
فقط پیش روانپزشک نرو که ادموو دوونه میکنن به خدااا !!! البته اگه مشکل خستگی روحیت خیلییی شدیده این کار رو انجام بده اگه نه که با یکی دو روز استراحت خیلی ادم فرق میکنه
*

----------


## asalshah

> *کنکور موضوعیه شدیدا فرسایشی (مخصوصا اگه پشت کنکوری هم باشی که دیگه واویلاااا), طبیعیه که حالت بد باشه! اونم فقط بخاطر کم شدن سروتونینه!!! ینی تعادلش به هم خورده تو مغز... 
> به نظر من بهتر بری پیش یه متخصص طب سنتی(نه عطاری های بی سواد!!!) و بهش بگی مشکلت رو... شک نکن حالت رو خوب میکنه!
> فقط پیش روانپزشک نرو که ادموو دوونه میکنن به خدااا !!! البته اگه مشکل خستگی روحیت خیلییی شدیده این کار رو انجام بده اگه نه که با یکی دو روز استراحت خیلی ادم فرق میکنه
> *


من چطور میتونم از شما تشکر ویژه کنم؟ :Yahoo (35): میرم طب سنتی فردا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> یعنی روی نقاط قوت تاکید کنم؟تست از دست میدم ک


نه همون فرمولایی که الان حفظین رو سعی کنین سریعتر تو سوال استفاده کنین یعنی تو تست ها سریعتر پیش برین
کار شما با تست هاس

----------


## asalshah

> سلام ..... اگه مشکل پزشکی نداشته باشین شاید به خاطر این باشه که شب خواب کافی ندارین و مغز استراحت لازم و نکرده و آماده نیست که این قدر ازش کار بکشین .....
>  خواب کافی دارین ؟؟؟


شما راه حلی برای پرخوابی دارین؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (23): یعنی واقعا شما اینطوری مث من نمیشین؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## asalshah

> حالا عسل جونی از کدوم روش بهره خواهی برد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


تمرین واسه فرمولا و اینکه برم پیش طب سنتی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

همه خب خسته ميشن اما به اين غلظت كه شما ميگي نه!
اين چند علت ميتونه داشته باشه:١-حوصله نداري ازمون بدي و يا چميدونم سوالات خيلي تكرارين بدت مياد حلشون كني
٢-قند خونت ميفته كه براي اينكار يه چيز شيرين مثل شكلات با مغز گردويي ٣-٤تا سريع بنداز بالا!ببين بهتر ميشي ايا؟!
٣-مشكل خواب داري...بيشتر بخواب ببين مشكلت حل ميشه يا نه
٤-استرس زيادي داري كه خسته ميكنه ذهنتو اين استرس و هيجان كه براي اينكار نميدونم چ بايد كرد!!

----------


## Pixie_g

> شما راه حلی برای پرخوابی دارین؟یعنی واقعا شما اینطوری مث من نمیشین؟؟؟


نه خب راه حلی ندارم  :Yahoo (23):  ( ولی برای این که شب خواب راحتی داشته باشین یا در طول روز بی استرس و ریلکس بخونین و از وقتتون نهایت استفاده رو بکنین می تونین از دارو های گیاهی آرامش بخش استفاده کنین )  جدا از شوخی اگه شب 8 ساعت یا حداقل 7 یا 6 ساعت خواب کافی داشته باشین و بین آزمون دادنتون هم از چیزای شیرین مثل کشمش و مغز ها خصوصا پسته و این جور چیزا استفاده کنین که افت قند خونتون و جبران کنه و مشکل پزشکی هم نداشته باشین و استرس هم نداشته باشین چیز دیگه ای نمی مونه که باعث این خستگی باشه مگر این که یک دفعه داشته باشین به خودتون فشار بیارین که مغزتون عادت نداشته باشه که اون بحثش جداست  :Yahoo (112):  منم این جوری میشم منتها چون سومم خیلی اهمیت نمیدم هم من عادت ندارم خیلی زیاد پشت سر هم بخونم  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

حفظ کردن کار هر ذهنی نیست منم تو حفظ کردن خیلی مشکل داشتم و دارم اما دوسه کیلو فسفر سوزوندم تا تونستم به یه راه حل هایی که خیلی موثره برسم انشاالله توضیح میدم براتون الان امتحان فیزیک 2 دارم اتفاقا حدود دویست تا فرمول داشت که همرو حفظم منتها اگه بخوای بزور فرمولو بکنی تو مغز هیچوقت موفق نمیشی باید با روحت فرمولو درک کنی وقتی به کسی علاقه نداری هیچ جزئیاتی ازش نمیدونی یا نمیخوای بدونی ولی وقتی عاشق یکی باشی کوچکترین جزئیاتش تو ذهنت میمونه مثلا گفتما عشق کشکه فعلا درستو بخون البته یه امتحان طراحی اجزا دارم چهارشنبه که این درس طراحی اجزا حدود سیصد هزارتا فرمول داره :Yahoo (13):  که فرمولاشو اگه پشت سرهم بنویسی تا قمر اوکلامالاگلاتوپوسیروس 5  :Yahoo (110): میرسه که بعد اون مفصل در خدمتتون هستم... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asalshah

> نه خب راه حلی ندارم  ( ولی برای این که شب خواب راحتی داشته باشین یا در طول روز بی استرس و ریلکس بخونین و از وقتتون نهایت استفاده رو بکنین می تونین از دارو های گیاهی آرامش بخش استفاده کنین )  جدا از شوخی اگه شب 8 ساعت یا حداقل 7 یا 6 ساعت خواب کافی داشته باشین و بین آزمون دادنتون هم از چیزای شیرین مثل کشمش و مغز ها خصوصا پسته و این جور چیزا استفاده کنین که افت قند خونتون و جبران کنه و مشکل پزشکی هم نداشته باشین و استرس هم نداشته باشین چیز دیگه ای نمی مونه که باعث این خستگی باشه مگر این که یک دفعه داشته باشین به خودتون فشار بیارین که مغزتون عادت نداشته باشه که اون بحثش جداست  منم این جوری میشم منتها چون سومم خیلی اهمیت نمیدم هم من عادت ندارم خیلی زیاد پشت سر هم بخونم


اره چون من هیچی نمیخورم بین ازمونا فقط در حد آب پرتقال :Yahoo (76):  تو ماه رمضونم ک هیچ :Yahoo (2): ممنون از راهنمایی جامعتون :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (111):

----------


## asalshah

> حفظ کردن کار هر ذهنی نیست منم تو حفظ کردن خیلی مشکل داشتم و دارم اما دوسه کیلو فسفر سوزوندم تا تونستم به یه راه حل هایی که خیلی موثره برسم انشاالله توضیح میدم براتون الان امتحان فیزیک 2 دارم اتفاقا حدود دویست تا فرمول داشت که همرو حفظم منتها اگه بخوای بزور فرمولو بکنی تو مغز هیچوقت موفق نمیشی باید با روحت فرمولو درک کنی وقتی به کسی علاقه نداری هیچ جزئیاتی ازش نمیدونی یا نمیخوای بدونی ولی وقتی عاشق یکی باشی کوچکترین جزئیاتش تو ذهنت میمونه مثلا گفتما عشق کشکه فعلا درستو بخون البته یه امتحان طراحی اجزا دارم چهارشنبه که این درس طراحی اجزا حدود سیصد هزارتا فرمول داره که فرمولاشو اگه پشت سرهم بنویسی تا قمر اوکلامالاگلاتوپوسیروس 5 میرسه که بعد اون مفصل در خدمتتون هستم...


جدی کمکم میکنی؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12): اوکلامالاگاتوپوسیروس5؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## asalshah

> همه خب خسته ميشن اما به اين غلظت كه شما ميگي نه!
> اين چند علت ميتونه داشته باشه:١-حوصله نداري ازمون بدي و يا چميدونم سوالات خيلي تكرارين بدت مياد حلشون كني
> ٢-قند خونت ميفته كه براي اينكار يه چيز شيرين مثل شكلات با مغز گردويي ٣-٤تا سريع بنداز بالا!ببين بهتر ميشي ايا؟!
> ٣-مشكل خواب داري...بيشتر بخواب ببين مشكلت حل ميشه يا نه
> ٤-استرس زيادي داري كه خسته ميكنه ذهنتو اين استرس و هيجان كه براي اينكار نميدونم چ بايد كرد!!


شاید یکه! :Yahoo (35): آخه مغز گردو؟؟؟؟آدم تشنش میشه... :Yahoo (2): تو رمضون چ خاکی بر سر خویش بریزم؟ :Yahoo (77): خاک رس؟ماسه  کنار دریای خزر؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Pixie_g

> اره چون من هیچی نمیخورم بین ازمونا فقط در حد آب پرتقال تو ماه رمضونم ک هیچممنون از راهنمایی جامعتون


خب پس همینه دیگه  :Yahoo (76):  واسه ماه رمضون هم موقع سحری اگه موز بخورین خیلی کمک می کنه که دیر تر دچار افت قند بشین کلا خیلی بیشتر انرژی میده (اینو یه دکتره گفت  :Yahoo (35): )
موفق باشید...  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## asalshah

> خب پس همینه دیگه  واسه ماه رمضون هم موقع سحری اگه موز بخورین خیلی کمک می کنه که دیر تر دچار افت قند بشین کلا خیلی بیشتر انرژی میده (اینو یه دکتره گفت )
> موفق باشید...


شما هم موفق باشی آبجی جان :Yahoo (100):

----------


## raha..

مشکل خواب زیاد فقط یجور حل میشه...تضمینی و امتحان شده...


ی پارچ آب از نوع یخش :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): 



میتونی هم بخوابی  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79): 

آدم کلا به 2 صورت میتونه موفق شه


یا تو خواب یا با خواب...

----------


## FarhadMechanic

شما همون رها هستی اسمتو عوض کردی؟  :Yahoo (35): 
بله با کمال میل تجربیاتمو که برای به دست آوردنشون ***** مغزم و ***** روحمو از دست دادم دراختیار شما و بقیه دوستان میذارم و کلا خیلی خوشحال میشم اگه کمکی بتونم بکنم به کسی البته مفتکی هم کمک نمیکنم باید برای سلامتیم صلوات بفرستید و منو دعا کنید :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## raha..

[QUOTE=FarhadMechanic;833507]شما همون رها هستی اسمتو عوض کردی؟  :Yahoo (35): 


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

نه ببخشید با عسل شاه بودم  :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Parniya

منم سر فیزیک خسته میشدم
چون ازش متنفرم!
دوس باش باهاش تا حس خوب داشته باشی !!  :Yahoo (94): 
فرمولا رو روی ی تیکه کاغذ بنویس جلو چشت باشه هر روز نیگا بنداز!!

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asalshah


من چطور میتونم از شما تشکر ویژه کنم؟میرم طب سنتی فردا



امتیاز بدهههه امتیاززززز
:troll (5)::troll (5)::troll (5)::troll (4):

شوخی کردم...
مشکلت که حل بشه و من رو هم دعا کنی, خودش خیلیهههه*

----------


## asas

با طب سنتی مشکلت حل نمیشه.آخه اصلا مشکلی نداری ودر ثانی طب سنتی اگر فرضا درست هم باشه نیاز به زمان ظولانی داره.
راه حل مشکلت در اصلاح روش حفظ کردنته .

----------


## asalshah

> با طب سنتی مشکلت حل نمیشه.آخه اصلا مشکلی نداری ودر ثانی طب سنتی اگر فرضا درست هم باشه نیاز به زمان ظولانی داره.
> راه حل مشکلت در اصلاح روش حفظ کردنته .


واقعا نمیدونم چه کنم :Yahoo (2): یکی گفت برو طب سنتی :Yahoo (77):

----------


## asalshah

> شما همون رها هستی اسمتو عوض کردی؟ 
> بله با کمال میل تجربیاتمو که برای به دست آوردنشون ***** مغزم و ***** روحمو از دست دادم دراختیار شما و بقیه دوستان میذارم و کلا خیلی خوشحال میشم اگه کمکی بتونم بکنم به کسی البته مفتکی هم کمک نمیکنم باید برای سلامتیم صلوات بفرستید و منو دعا کنید


نه من همون رها نیستم که اسممو عوض کردم :Yahoo (77): عاغا من قول میدم ایت الکرسی واست بخونم فقط کمکم کن :Yahoo (12):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

مچکر :Yahoo (77):

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام به دوستان من...نماز روزه ها قبول باشه ان شاالله و حال همگی خوب باشه نه مثل من که درگیر دو مشکلم یکی از مسئله هایی که الان باهاش روبه رو هستم اینه که وقتی از خودم 
> آزمون سه روز یک بار میگیرم طرفا 11 ظهر واسه ی درس فیزیک و شیمی اصلا توانایی حل سوالات رو ندارم
> نمیخوام به مسائل پزشکی ربطش بدیم چون مشکلی نیست...یه راه حل میخوام برای رفع این خستگی و یا اینکه اگه شما ها باهاش روبه رو شدین چکار کردین که حالتون خوب شد؟
> مشکل دوم من حفظ فرمول های فیزیکه.....هیچی یادم نمیمونه...تو درس های دیگه این مشکل رو ندارم ولی
> واقعا نمیتونم چطور یادشون بگیرم تا فراموششون نکنم......مرسی که هستین منتظرم


الان که ماه رمضونه بعد ماه رمضون:
بین عمومی و اختصاصی 2 3 دقیقه استراحت کن
ی بار هم 2 3 دقیقه وسط اختصاصی ها استراحت کن
تو این استراحت ها هم آبمیوه ای شکلاتی یا امثالهم استفاده کن هم تجدید نیرویی شده باشه هم حوصله رفته ات برگرده
برا فیزیک تنها کاری که باید بکنی این هست که کلا فرمول های کت و کلفت حفظ نکنی.با دونستن مفاهیم و فرمولهای اولیه و ساده به آسونی میشه تست زد البته به شرط تبحر و مهارت.تو جامع الگو بعد آوردن هر فرمولی نوشته برای دانش آموزان مستعد توصیه نمی شود یعنی اونها میتونن بدون این فرمولهای مزمن برای یادگیری از همون راه های ساده هم به جواب برسن
+اگر دیدید باز هم آخر امتحان حوصله نمیکنید برا شیمی و فیزیک ی بار هم تغییر ترتیب دفترچه رو امتحان کنید به شرطی که زیست تو ردیف آخر پاسخها قرار نگیره :Yahoo (112):

----------


## asalshah

> الان که ماه رمضونه بعد ماه رمضون: بین عمومی و اختصاصی 2 3 دقیقه استراحت کن ی بار هم 2 3 دقیقه وسط اختصاصی ها استراحت کن تو این استراحت ها هم آبمیوه ای شکلاتی یا امثالهم استفاده کن هم تجدید نیرویی شده باشه هم حوصله رفته ات برگرده برا فیزیک تنها کاری که باید بکنی این هست که کلا فرمول های کت و کلفت حفظ نکنی.با دونستن مفاهیم و فرمولهای اولیه و ساده به آسونی میشه تست زد البته به شرط تبحر و مهارت.تو جامع الگو بعد آوردن هر فرمولی نوشته برای دانش آموزان مستعد توصیه نمی شود یعنی اونها میتونن بدون این فرمولهای مزمن برای یادگیری از همون راه های ساده هم به جواب برسن +اگر دیدید باز هم آخر امتحان حوصله نمیکنید برا شیمی و فیزیک ی بار هم تغییر ترتیب دفترچه رو امتحان کنید به شرطی که زیست تو ردیف آخر پاسخها قرار نگیره


  ممنونم :Yahoo (1): چشم حتما :Yahoo (1):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط asas


با طب سنتی مشکلت حل نمیشه.آخه اصلا مشکلی نداری ودر ثانی طب سنتی اگر فرضا درست هم باشه نیاز به زمان ظولانی داره.
راه حل مشکلت در اصلاح روش حفظ کردنته .


اخه برادر من مگه میخواد بدنش رو پاکسازی کنه یا چمیدونم مگه غلبه سودا داره که زیاد زمان ببر!!!!!!!!!! یه سرچ کوچولویی هم در مورد طب سنتی به خصوص طب اسلامی داشته باش... طب اسلامی طبیه که از خدا وحی شده به پیامبر!!!! پس رو درست و غلطش هیییچ بحثی نیست فداتشم!
مشکل ایشون به خاطر کم بود سروتونینه! حاضرم شرط ببندم باهات!!
سروتونین اگه زیادی تو بدن کم بشه... میدونی چی میشه؟؟؟ شما میشینی به کتاب نگاه میکنی و کتابم به شما هر چقدر هم که بخوای مطلبی بخونی نمیتونی چون بدن بززززووووررر میخواد اون تعادل رو ایجاد کنه!!! همون هموستازیه!!!!

حالا اگه رو این حالت زیادی پافشاری کنی میدونی چی میشه قربونت برم من؟؟؟؟؟
میشه مث وضعیت هفته پیش من افسردگی های ساعتی بوجود میاد!! یجورایی حمله میکنه به ادم... استرس و افسردگی و عذاب وجدان تو یکی دو ساعت همچییین بعت حمله میکنن که تو ساده ترین کارهات هم بمونی!!!

در ضمن من که حالم از ایشون فوق العادهههههه بدتر بود در عرض سه روز وضعیتم از این رو به این رو شد!!!! کافی بود میرفتم پیش یه روانپزشک مطمینا از هفته پیش تا حالا فقط خواب بودم...

اینقدر تحت تاثیر جووو تبلیغ ها نباشین! مافی های دارو نمیزارن طب سنتی بیاد بالا!!
چون طب نوین با بیست میلیون کشک زانو رو عمل میکنه ولی با طب اسلامی میشه حداکثر با 50 هزار تومن مشکل از ریشه از بین ببری!!!

از ما گفتن, چون بی برو برگشت نتیجه میده* :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> بلدم حلشون کنم ولی مغزم نمیکشه


ینی چی بلدم ولی مغزم نمیکشه؟؟فک کنم شما هم مث منین جو زده میشین.اون لحظه هم افکرا منفی به مغز ادم فشار میارن ادم نمیتونه رو تست تمرکز کنه

----------


## asas

امیدوارم

----------


## asalshah

> ینی چی بلدم ولی مغزم نمیکشه؟؟فک کنم شما هم مث منین جو زده میشین.اون لحظه هم افکرا منفی به مغز ادم فشار میارن ادم نمیتونه رو تست تمرکز کنه


  چرا جو؟؟ :Yahoo (4): نه خیلی خسته میشم از نظر فیزیکی بطوریکه حوصله ندارم تستایی که حتی بلدم حل کنم

----------

